# Disipador económico para 2n3055 como regulador de panel solar



## clacer (Ene 22, 2015)

Estimados,

estuve buscando en la red la manera de construir un disipador de temperatura (económica) para un regulador de voltaje que utiliza transistores 2n3055, no he encontrado nada, pero quiero saber su opinión sobre lo que se me ocurrió,

comprar perfiles rectangulares de aluminio y montar los transistores en el, ¿es muy descabellada mi idea? alguna recomendación con las medidas del perfil? muchas gracias.


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 22, 2015)

Para nada descabellada, de hecho muchas veces los hemos usado, eso sí de un peso y un tamaño apropiados, mejor si es el aluminio crudo, no olvides la grasa y los aislantes


----------



## papirrin (Ene 22, 2015)

no puedes conseguir disipadores prefabricados? 

si puedes cada uno tiene su resistencia termica y hay programitas que te dicen de que tamaño debe ser el optimo


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 22, 2015)

no se si en chile hay mercado libre, pero te dejo el link para que veas las formas y tamaños aproximados

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/disipador-de-calor-para-transistores-t03-como-el-2n3055

no vendo nada en ML, solo ilustrativo


----------



## clacer (Ene 22, 2015)

Me ayuda bastante, mi idea es hacer un regulador de voltaje para un panel solar que tengo, espero que me puedan ayudar, y yo por mi parte de agradecimiento puedo subir fotos de paso a paso de mi humilde proyecto de energia renovable y asi ayudar a los principantes como yo.

adjunto diagrama de lo que deseo hacer para que me den alguna idea, lo que si necesito para 80w, no se si con esa cantidad de transistores este bien, alguien me podrai dar su opinion ?

muchisimas gracias


----------



## papirrin (Ene 22, 2015)

mira este video y te das una idea de como se elije un disipador:





se ve complicado pero es mas sencillo de lo que parece nada mas hay que poner atencion.

y claro que puedes poner un perfil de aluminio robusto, y si no calienta ya la hiciste.


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 22, 2015)

http://electronicacompleta.com/lecciones/disipadores/


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2015)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?p=774511#post774511



Sobre ese regulador ya se ha hablado en el Foro y es un *MAL* diseño.


----------



## clacer (Ene 23, 2015)

*



			Sobre ese regulador ya se ha hablado en el Foro y es un MAL diseño.
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

*
El link habla sobre un disipador, y tu hablas que es de este regulador es un mal diseño, favor especifica que estoy a punto de comprar los componentes y me dejaste perplejo con tu comentario.

saludos cordiales


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2015)

clacer dijo:


> *
> 
> El link habla sobre un disipador, y tu hablas que es de este regulador es un mal diseño, favor especifica que estoy a punto de comprar los componentes y me dejaste perplejo con tu comentario.
> 
> saludos cordiales*


*

Ese esquema ya se a tratado en el Foro, regula pero NO estabiliza.
La tensión que ajustes NO será estable de acuerdo a la carga que le coloques.

Busca configuraciones similares pero con transistores PNP*


----------



## clacer (Ene 23, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese esquema ya se a tratado en el Foro, regula pero *NO* estabiliza.
> La tensión que ajustes *NO* será estable de acuerdo a la carga que le coloques.
> 
> Busca configuraciones similares pero con transistores *PNP*




disculpa mi ignorancia en el tema, pero me podrias prestar un poco de apoyo con algun diagrama de un regulador que me pueda funcionar? muchas gracias 





Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese esquema ya se a tratado en el Foro, regula pero *NO* estabiliza.
> La tensión que ajustes *NO* será estable de acuerdo a la carga que le coloques.
> 
> Busca configuraciones similares pero con transistores *PNP*



Mi idea es regular la tensión de un panel solar de 80w, me ayudarias con algo porfavor, esto solo lo hago de hobby y estoy resién empezando, por lo que no tengo mucha experiencia.

saludos cordiales


----------



## papirrin (Ene 23, 2015)

Dice el dicho dale un pescado a alguien y comera un dia enseñaló a pescar y comera siempre.
Porque si eres hobbista no pones en google lm317 Con pnp de 15A, de eso se trata un hobbie ¿no?, de entretenerse.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 23, 2015)

Hola muchachos por la milesima ves : "Paneles solares son en realidad fuentes de curriente y NO de tensión", portanto estudien mejor lo que es una "Fuente de Curriente" y como realmente funciona una .
!Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## papirrin (Ene 23, 2015)

A que te refieres daniel?, a que el deberia usar el panel para cargar  una bateria con su respectivo regulador de corriente y de ahi regular el voltaje.?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 23, 2015)

Lo panel solar sirve para cargar una bateria por ejenplo plomo-acida con su curriente constant , la tensión final dita la propria bateria , despues un regulador lineal ou conmutado regula la tensión y curriente maxima a sener fornida para lo usuario (carga final).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## clacer (Ene 23, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> Dice el dicho dale un pescado a alguien y comera un dia enseñaló a pescar y comera siempre.
> Porque si eres hobbista no pones en google lm317 Con pnp de 15A, de eso se trata un hobbie ¿no?, de entretenerse.



Estimadisimo, agradezco mucho su apoyo, pero me surgio una situación, encontre un circuito con un transistor pnp lm195, pero aca en chile no lo venden, nisiquiera el aliexpress lo econtre, existe algun transistor que se paresca o sirva de reemplazo, adjunto circuito


----------



## papirrin (Ene 23, 2015)

Supongo que ya tomaste en cuenta lo que te comenta el compañero daniel, que en resumen necesitas un regulador de corriente antes.

si nada tiene que ver con tu regulador, te sugiero que veas temas de fuentes con el LM317(si es el que se te hace facil conseguir) como este:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/diseno-fuente-lm317-10a-12546/

que aunque no es de la corriente que necesitas puedes aumentar la potencia poniendo uno o dos transistores mas en paralelo. como indica el que pusiste.

pero dale una leida al tema ese,completo o hasta donde te interese.


----------



## clacer (Ene 26, 2015)

A lo que refieres que seria: panel solar despues regulador de corriente, luego regulador de voltaje???
gracias


----------



## papirrin (Ene 26, 2015)

No,por lo que le entendi a daniel es panel solar->regulador de corriente->bateria(s)->regulador de voltaje


----------



## clacer (Ene 26, 2015)

pero en ese caso no seria panel solar -> regulador de corriente -> batería -> inversor de voltaje??


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 26, 2015)

Hola a todos , hay que desahollar un circuito de control de carga de la bateria donde ese es conectado entre lo panel solar y la bateria. 
Como los paneles solares son fuentes de curriente ese circuito deve sener enbasado en un transistor MosFet como chave  curtocircuitando lo panel solar quando la bateria estas cargada ,pero !OJO! hay que poner un diodo en serie con lo ramo positivo de modo que lo transistor MosFet tanbien no curtocircuite la bateria (serias un verdadero desastre).
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## papirrin (Ene 26, 2015)

> pero en ese caso no seria panel solar -> regulador de corriente -> batería -> inversor de voltaje??


puede ser un regulador, inversor o nada o los dos, depende que vayas a alimentar, lo importante es que la fuente sea la bateria no el panel.
el panel es solo para recargar la bateria.


----------



## clacer (Ene 26, 2015)

estuve leyendo el post que me recomendaron, pero no encontre un diagrama final para realizar, (como no se mucho de electronica me demore un poco ya que tube que buscar palabras por palabras en google), alguien podria apoyarme con un diagrama de regulador de corriente? se lo agradeceria bastante, asi dentro de estos dias compro los elementos ypublico las fotos del armado pasoa  paso para los futuros aficionados a este hobby como yo.

de antemano muchas gracias, es valorable el apoyo que les dan a la gente que no tiene acceso a expertos en electronica.

saludos desde chile


----------



## papirrin (Ene 26, 2015)

pon cargador de bateria con panel en google.


----------



## clacer (Ene 26, 2015)

Estimado, que opina de este diagrama? me servira?

gracias


----------



## papirrin (Ene 26, 2015)

Pues al parecer cumple con la funcion, pero seria bueno que dieras detalles de los paneles y las baterias que piensas usar y el uso que le vas a dar, para que quien tenga mas experiencia en eso te pueda dar un mejor asesoramiento.


----------



## clacer (Ene 26, 2015)

El panel será de 20 celdas de 6"x6" que entregan 4w cada una, osea un total de 80w, y una bateria de ciclo profundo de entre 50 a 100a, espero que alguein pueda apoyarme, el uso es domiciliario.

saludos


----------



## papirrin (Ene 26, 2015)

a lo mejor no me explique bien, cuando dije detalles es todo, ese regulador que pusiste se activa cuando la carga es inferior a 8V ( es un ejemplo), si tu tienes baterias de 12V en paralelo o serie, o no se cualquier cosa que afecte a eso del voltaje no te va a servir. desconozco si todas las baterias de ciclo profundo sean de un voltaje especifico y todos sepan de que estas hablando.


----------



## clacer (Ene 26, 2015)

usare una bateria de 50a, el panel entrega 80 watts, pucha, no se que mas detalles, disculpa que no tengo mucho conocimiento en electronica y me he matado leyendo articulos en internet para sacar este proyecto a flote, osea ese diagrama no me va a funcionar para lo que yo quiero?


----------



## papirrin (Ene 26, 2015)

mira ese circuito por lo que veo es para un voltaje de 12V, tu bateria debe tener algun voltaje. no se 12v, 6V, 24V yo supongo.


----------



## clacer (Ene 26, 2015)

mmmmm creo que algo estoy entendiendo, podria utilizar ese mismo circuito pero acomodarlo a mis necesidades? como cambiar el LM7808 por un LM7812 (regulador)???

bateria de 12 voltios disculpa


----------



## papirrin (Ene 26, 2015)

No, no, ese te sive como esta... para 12V


----------



## clacer (Ene 26, 2015)

comprare las piezas y publicare las fotos en un nuevo tema, agradecería muchos sus comentarios expertos, y ademas le agradezco mucho su apoyo 



que de estos compuestos necesitan disipador de calor?


----------



## papirrin (Ene 26, 2015)

> que de estos compuestos necesitan disipador de calor?



quizas el 7808 pero dudo mucho que lo necesite. por si acaso compras uno de fabrica para el encapsulado TO-220, si tienen donde compres el 7808.


----------



## clacer (Ene 26, 2015)

amigo, no he logado conseguir el relay de 40a sdpt, alguna idea? gracias


----------



## papirrin (Ene 26, 2015)

No inventes, de esos hay en cualquier refaccionaria de autos, a dos cuadras de mis casa hay dos.... ¿pues donde vives, en el desierto XD?


----------



## clacer (Ene 26, 2015)

jajajajajaja peor aún, en chile, buscare en locales de repuestos de autos, gracias por el dato


----------



## papirrin (Ene 26, 2015)

jajaajaj, procura que sea uno de partes electricas, o quitale al vecino el de su coche


----------



## clacer (Ene 26, 2015)

jajajajajaaj buena idea, consulta, hasta de que potencia (w) puede soportar este circuito, osea cual es el panel mas grande que puedo instalar ahi? gracias


----------



## papirrin (Ene 26, 2015)

por ahi pueden circular 40A, asi que P=12V*40A=480W como maximo... ¿pero podrias poner el link de donde tomaste ese circuito para darle una estudiada un poco mas a fondo?


----------



## clacer (Ene 26, 2015)

http://www.mdpub.com/Wind_Turbine/  AHI ESTA EL LINK, MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## jreyes (Ene 26, 2015)

@clacer: puede que este regulador te sirva:







(pincha en la imagen y selecciona "ver imagen").

Es un 555 configurado como comparador que actúa sobre un mosfet de potencia. Cuando el voltaje de la batería llega a los 14.4V (aprox) el mosfet se apaga y la batería baja de voltaje hasta que llega a los 13.8V que es el voltaje de flotación y ahí entra a operar el regulador seteado a ese voltaje.




Saludos!


----------



## papirrin (Ene 26, 2015)

Viste este:





del mismo proyecto, hace lo mismo pero mas simple.

pues al parecer le funciona bien al tipo que lo diseño, quizas existan circuitos un poco mejores, tu decides si deseas probarlo, con honestidad en mi vida he echo uno pero se como funciona ese regulador.
puedes esperar si alguien te da otro consejo.

lo que a mi me queda duda es de cuanto debe ser la carga fantasma (dummy) que deben llevar tus paneles que esas si... muy probablemente deban llevar un buen disipador.


----------



## clacer (Ene 26, 2015)

me llama mucho la atencion este tema, por lo que realizare los que sean necesarios para tener un regulador eficiente, les voy comentando en el trayecto que los valla haciendo, ¿les gustaria que realizara un nuevo tema de regulador de corriente para paneles solares paso a paso? ahi voy publicando fotos y todo en general


----------



## papirrin (Ene 26, 2015)

> ¿les gustaria que realizara un nuevo tema de regulador de corriente para paneles solares paso a paso?



no tengo idea y no soy moderador, pero supongo que seria mejor si le sigues por aca o en algun otro tema similar, documentas bien el proyecto y los subes completo como Aporte.


----------



## clacer (Ene 26, 2015)

Se ve mas simple ese diagrama, pero no salen las especificaciones de los complementos, y que es dump?


----------



## papirrin (Ene 26, 2015)

> pero no salen las especificaciones de los complementos, y que es dump?


fijate en la pagina, hay una imagen que dice que le des click y te envia a la pagina donde esta ese diseño ve si los especifica,y esos valores no son muy criticos asi que se pueden recalcular facil, y dump es una conexion manual a la carga fantasma, y charge es una conexion manual a la bateria. Dump es es tirar, gastar o desperdiciar etc.

y no son complementos son componentes.


----------



## clacer (Ene 27, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> Viste este:
> http://www.mdpub.com/555Controller/images/s_555ChargeController2.jpg
> 
> del mismo proyecto, hace lo mismo pero mas simple.
> ...


. 

Estimado, no me
Quedo muy claro sobre el dummy y el disipador que habría qe ponerle ahi, además en el circuito echo aparece un fusible que en el circuito no esta, donde y de cuanto tendria que poner ese fusible?


----------



## jreyes (Ene 27, 2015)

Los paneles solares no necesitan "dummy load".




Saludos.


----------



## papirrin (Ene 27, 2015)

> además en el circuito echo aparece un fusible que en el circuito no esta, donde y de cuanto tendria que poner ese fusible?



va entre el panel y el relay donde indica el 2 y el el valor si dices que son panerles de 80W entonces A=80W/12V=6A, puede ser de 5A y queda justo, o 10A y queda sobradito, yo pondria el de 5A.

y tambien pondria un diodo como en el primer diseño, entre el panel y el fusible. el amperaje fijate en el anterior diseño a ver si dice.

PD. lo de la carga fantasma yo no se, pero reyes ya nos dijo, no se pone nada


----------



## jreyes (Ene 27, 2015)

Si va a usar una batería de 100Ah con un panel de 80W (6A) no se necesita fusible ya que el panel mismo posee un limitador de corriente (Isc) natural que para ese panel deben andar cerca de los 7A.

Lo que el cargador debe proveer es un corte cuando el voltaje de carga llegue a un límite y un voltaje de flotación para mantener la batería cargada. Ambas cosas las provee el circuito que puse más arriba; lo que se podría modificar es el mosfet y usar uno con menor Rds(on) y así disipar menos potencia.


El mismo circuito, pero con más detalle:






Saludos.


----------



## papirrin (Ene 27, 2015)

> un voltaje de flotación para mantener la batería cargada.



que es ese voltaje de flotacion?


----------



## jreyes (Ene 27, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> que es ese voltaje de flotacion?


El voltaje de flotación es aquel que se aplica a la batería para evitar que esta se autodescargue. Para una batería de 12V el voltaje es de aproximadamente 13.8V.




Saludos!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ene 27, 2015)

Dejo este link para averiguar la resistencia térmica de un disipador.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/fuente-pc-disipadores-67941/


----------



## clacer (Ene 27, 2015)

mmmm me salto una duda, cuando deja de cargar la batería la energía pasa a "DUMPING" significa que la energía se pierde? si es así no hay forma de utilizarla de otra manera como ampolletas de 12v o cosas así?

gracias


----------



## papirrin (Ene 27, 2015)

> significa que la energía se pierde? si es así no hay forma de utilizarla de otra manera como ampolletas de 12v o cosas así?



tecnicamente si se pierde, puedes poner cualquier carga que no exceda la capacidad del panel, por eso se le llama carga fantasma, pero te pregunto, si tienes una ampolleta que ilumina un cuarto donde no hay nadie o poner algo que no ocupas para nada, ¿no es lo mismo como se pierda? y volvemos a lo mismo el panel es una fuente de corriente no hay voltaje regulado.


----------



## clacer (Ene 27, 2015)

mmmmmmmmmm excelente deducción, porque mi idea es de la batería instalar un sistema de iluminación completo para mi casa en 12v, y tirar un inversor para el refrigerador.

muchas gracias amigo 

voy a cargar el circuito en circuit wizard y les comento, gracias por todo


----------



## clacer (Ene 27, 2015)

Adjunto archivo, podrían echarle una miradita, el diagrama que utilice esta adjunto,

gracias


----------



## papirrin (Ene 27, 2015)

uy no uso el circuit wizzard  puedes poner una imagen?


----------



## clacer (Ene 27, 2015)

cual utilizas? o mejor dicho cual me recomiendas?


----------



## papirrin (Ene 27, 2015)

yo uso nada mas dos proteus 8 y PCBWizzrd.... normalmente uso proteus, pero ahora si que tu usa el que se te acomode mejor. si quieres nada mas pon la imagen.



 me quede pensando en esto:



> porque mi idea es de la batería instalar un sistema de iluminación completo para mi casa en 12v, y tirar un inversor para el refrigerador.



y ya hiciste un calculo aproximado de la capacidad de tu bateria y Panel, no te vayas a queda a oscuras y sin refrigerador a la mitad del dia


----------



## clacer (Ene 27, 2015)

panel de 80W y una bateria de 100ah, bueno mientras me pueda mantener unas cervezas bien heladas, yo feliz


----------



## papirrin (Ene 27, 2015)

de cuantos watts es tu refrijerador?... porque si los calculos no me fallan en una hora o menos se empiezan a calentar no? y a lo mejor ni prende XD


----------



## clacer (Ene 27, 2015)

jajajaaj 600w y usare ampolletas de 12v ultra economicas


----------



## papirrin (Ene 27, 2015)

> jajajaaj 600w



 ya me duele el estomago de tanto reirme, me alegraste el dia amigo...

no amigo, yo creo que ese refri ni se va a enterar si le llega un atomo... 

ya se me olvido como hacer ese calculo bien, sufro de alzhimer matematico, deja le estudio otra vez como se hace eso.


----------



## clacer (Ene 27, 2015)

amigo, tienes libreria para proteus que contengan los COMPLEMENTOS de este diagrama?

se ve bastante mas pro este programa, me gusta 



ahí hay una captura del circuto que diseñe en circuit wizard


----------



## papirrin (Ene 27, 2015)

> tienes libreria para proteus que contengan los COMPLEMENTOS de este diagrama?


no se a que te refieres, yo lo descargue y ya trae todas las librerias o por lo menos esas si, seguro, he descargado otras librerias pero componentes realmente extraños.

y al diagrama le falta el fusible y el diodo de panel no?

y que raro se parece mucho al livewire. (nunca he usado el circuitwizard)


----------



## clacer (Ene 27, 2015)

es de la misma familia del limewire, montare el mismo en proteus y te lo envio, ahora estoy terminando mi jornada laboral y me voy a mi casa, llegando allá me pongo a trabajar en esto.


----------



## shevchenko (Ene 27, 2015)

Según CUANTO tengas que disipar, esos esquemas si bien funcionan (unos mejores que otros) se basan en disipar energía así que los 2n3055 suelen ponerse al rojo vivo cuando tenes el voltaje bien bajo... calcula el tamaño y exageralos un poquito, usa coolers también! si calientan tenes que agregar otro trasistor mas... 
Si no usas cooler usa el efecto "conveccion" (disipadores con aletas verticales)
Las imágenes son ilustrativas para que veas que si bien el paquete To-3 es incomodo, se lo puede acomodar igual según nuestras necesidades! 

Saludos!


----------



## papirrin (Ene 27, 2015)

> llegando allá me pongo a trabajar en esto.


ya revize eso del consumo...

si es de 600W si duraria mas o menos 1hr... no estaba tan perdido... XD

mira el calculo se hace mas o menos asi

si tienes un refri de 600W y quieres que dure unas 12hrs funcionando al dia (mitad apagdo/mitad prendido al dia), seria:

600W*12Hrs=7200W/h*1.4 de perdidas=10080*4 =40320/12V=3360Ah/100Ah de cada bateria=33 
nota: la multiplicacion de 4 se hace considerando el 50% de eficiencia+1 dia de reserva.

necesitarias 33 baterias en paralelo con 1 dia de reserva o 16 sin reserva, si no me fallan los calculos. y lo que es lo mismo 16/12Hrs=1.33Hrs por bateria. (1hr 19min)

y el tamaño del panel para cargar las baterias es otra historia.


----------



## jreyes (Ene 27, 2015)

Un refrigerador doméstico que consuma 600W o, debe ser muy antiguo o bien una máquina enorme. Para dimensionar bien el gasto es necesario medir el consumo del refrigerador con alguna máquina que además indique el factor de potencia.




Saludos!


----------



## clacer (Ene 27, 2015)

uffffff eso es mucho espacio y mucho dinero para invertir jajajajaajaaj, bueno, entonces me dedicare a iluminar, es mejor... ahora me pondre a hacer el circuito en proteus y lo subo apenas termine, gracias a todos


----------



## papirrin (Ene 27, 2015)

Tiene razon reyes, no esta de mas que revises bien eso del consumo, en mi casa si mal no recuerdo, consumo cerca de 3KW al dia con focos ahorradores, refrigerador ahorrador, y TV de las nuevas, cosa de 125W por hora. (obviamente aca el gobierno cobra la luz como si fuera oro e intento ahorrar lo mas posible)


----------



## clacer (Ene 28, 2015)

tienes razon, estuve revisando bien y me consume 190 watts... osea necesito 10 baterias... uff a 200 usd cada bateria... 2000 usd mantener el puto refrigerador prendido... mejor pago la cuenta de la luz jajajajajajaj, me voy a abocar a la iluminación mejor, ayer no alcance a terminar el circuito, no pude agregarle una fuente de corriente, somo se hace eso en el proteus 8?


----------



## clacer (Ene 30, 2015)

Amigo, no he podido darle energia a mi circuito en proteus, adjunto el archivo si puedes darle un ojo, te lo agradeceria mucho, ademas ya empece a trabajar en un prototipo de caja para almacenar el circuito de fibra de vidrio


----------



## papirrin (Ene 30, 2015)

Amigo ese circuito es tan simple y barato que te recomiendo que lo armes y lo pruebes en una placa preperforada antes de perderle tiempo en simulaciones, de cualquier manera al rato le doy una mirada.



No lo puedo abrir...


----------



## clacer (Ene 30, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> Amigo ese circuito es tan simple y barato que te recomiendo que lo armes y lo pruebes en una placa preperforada antes de perderle tiempo en simulaciones, de cualquier manera al rato le doy una mirada.
> 
> 
> 
> No lo puedo abrir...



Ahi lo volvi a guardar y enviar, sorry que le de tanta cuatica, es que es mi primer circuito y me gusta la perfeccion  gracias por todo


----------



## papirrin (Ene 30, 2015)

> es que es mi primer circuito y me gusta la perfeccion


 si te gusta la perfeccion busca otro hobbie como alguna ciencia, porque la electronica es una tecnica y solo basta con que funcione o no funcione. y la experiencia se va adquiriendo.

al circuito lo que te puedo decir es que la fuente esta en las herramientas de terminal mode. para saber usar proteus "mas o menos bien" me a tomado años, asi que no pretendas aprender en 3 dias ni que se te explique cada cosa, tienes que leer y picar. y sobre todo entender que al usar simuladores  en muchas ocaciones no funcionan como en la realidad y hay que saber el comportamiento real de cada componente primero.

ahhh se me olvidaba, a ese circuito le falta el diodo del panel, en lo real el tipo que lo diseño si lo puso, necesitas ver la imagen.


----------



## clacer (Ene 30, 2015)

amigo muchas gracias por tus consejos, me llama mucho la atencion la electronica, creo que es algo que se puede aplicar en todos los campos de estudio y desarrollo, yo me dedico al area ingenieria de minería, empezare hoy a construir el circuito y te comento, sobre el proteus, ya estoy leyendo manuales, agradezco tu ayuda


----------



## clacer (Feb 1, 2015)

NO ME FUNCIONOO!!! conecte todo como me decia y conecte el panel el que me estaba entregando sobre 20 volts y no me funcionó, subire fotos en un rato, saludos


----------



## papirrin (Feb 1, 2015)

ya lo simule y si funciona, quizas te falta setear bien los potenciometros...

aunque si no estas muy convencido pasamos al Plan B, que es el de JReyes, ¿porque ese no te gusto?


----------



## clacer (Feb 1, 2015)

si me gusto, aunque utilice resistencias de 1/4 watts y no de 10 %, ademas el potenciometro que utilice es de una vuelta y el 555 es un ne555p, los condensadores eran de mayor voltaje (50V)... influira eso en algo? saludos



jreyes dijo:


> @clacer: puede que este regulador te sirva:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/svV1EJv.png
> 
> ...



Amigo, tienes el archivo que hiciste esa simulacion? te lo agradeceria saludos


----------



## papirrin (Feb 1, 2015)

mira yo creo que el error esta en la calibracion:

segun el autor se calibra asi:


> Una vez que tenga el circuito construido, es el momento para sintonizar o calibrarlo. Yo uso 11.9V y 14.9V como mis puntos de ajuste bajo y alto para el controlador. Estos son los puntos en los que cambia de enviar energía a las baterías al dumping de alimentación a una carga ficticia, y viceversa (una carga ficticia es sólo necesarios si está utilizando una turbina de viento, si se utiliza sólo los paneles solares, la línea de carga ficticia puede dejarse abierta).
> 
> Probablemente la mejor manera de sintonizar el circuito es unir una fuente de alimentación DC variable a los terminales de la batería. Ajuste la fuente de alimentación a 11.9V. Mida el voltaje en el punto de prueba 1. Ajuste R1 hasta que la tensión en el punto de prueba es lo más cercano a 1.667V como lo puede conseguir. Ahora ponga su fuente de alimentación variable para 14.9V y medir la tensión en el punto de prueba 2. Ajuste R2 hasta que la tensión en el punto de prueba es lo más cercano a 3.333V como lo puede conseguir.
> 
> ...



mas o menos lo hice asi en la simulacion y si funciona, obviamente tienen que ser trimpots, para graduar bien como dice el autor.



> R1, R2 - 10K Multivuelta Trim-Pots









pero igual y como te comente antes, hay mejores y uno de esos puede ser el de jreyes.


----------



## clacer (Feb 1, 2015)

comprare un potenciometro de esos y comenzare con el de jreyes, una consulta, es necesario tener conectada la bateria para que funcione? lo del jreyes, no entiendo mucho los componentes que necesito  no entiendo mucho ese diagrama :/ mala suerte de ser principiante


----------



## papirrin (Feb 1, 2015)

> es necesario tener conectada la bateria para que funcione?



el autor dice:


> Probablemente la mejor manera de sintonizar el circuito es unir una fuente de alimentación DC variable a los terminales de la batería.



osea que ajustas con una fuente de alimentacion, y ya ajustado le pones el panel y la bateria.



> no entiendo mucho los componentes que necesito  no entiendo mucho ese diagrama :/ mala suerte de ser principiante


Por eso no insisti con el de jreyes, no se que tan facil o dificil se te haga conseguir los componentes y armarlo, ya me lo imaginaba. XD


----------



## clacer (Feb 1, 2015)

mmm entendi, significa que primero conecte un transformador a la corriente de 12V, regule los potenciometros y luego conecte la bateria y panel, eso? consulta, influye mucho que use resistencias de 1/4 w y 5 % en ves de las de 1/8w y 10%?? saludos


----------



## papirrin (Feb 1, 2015)

> significa que primero conecte un transformador a la corriente de 12V,



No, no... un transformador no, una fuente Variable como dice el autor...pero imagino que no tienes... te puedes improvisar algo con resistencias una fuente de laptop de 19V, haciendo divisores resistivos, no es lo ideal pero de eso a nada XD. nada mas desconectas la bobina del rele y te guias con los leds.



> regule los potenciometros y luego conecte la bateria y panel, eso?



si, ajustas los TRIMPOTS, como dice *en donde va* la bateria (no en la bateria), y ya ajustado conectas la bateria y el panel con su diodo (no se te olvide eso).



> influye mucho que use resistencias de 1/4 w y 5 % en ves de las de 1/8w y 10%?? saludos


no, si usas de 1/4 al 5% es mejor que las de 1/8 al 10%
y los capacitores tampoco influye si son de mas de 20V, afecta si a un capacitor de 20V, le metes 100V, revienta, pero no alrevez

y no creas que este diseño es dificil de armar y calibrar, es muy probable que cualquiera que intentes armar sea lo mismo, nunca quedan a la primera.


----------



## clacer (Feb 1, 2015)

genial, estoy buscando diagramas para construir una fuente variable, consulta, ademas utilice un IRF540n en vez de un irf540, influye eso ademas? el potenciometro es lineal o logaritmico? muchisismas gracias amigo


----------



## papirrin (Feb 1, 2015)

> estoy buscando diagramas para construir una fuente variable,



si tienes una fuente de laptop, busca como se conecta un LM317. (es un trimpot y una resistencias nada mas, aparte del 317 y una par de capacitores de 100nF)



> ademas utilice un IRF540n en vez de un irf540, influye eso ademas?



no.



> el potenciometro es lineal o logaritmico?


lineal


----------



## clacer (Feb 1, 2015)

muchisimas gracias, te comento


----------



## clacer (Feb 2, 2015)

Amigo, estoy construyendo una fuente variable y encontre este diagrama, y afortunadamente encontre todos los elementos (http://www.unicrom.com/cir_fuenteconlm317T.asp) mi consulta, el transformador que dice ahi es de 1,5 amp y yo quiero utilizar el transformador de mi laptop que es de 4,62 amp y me entrega 19,5 volts, ¿Necesito modificar algo del circuito?

muchas gracias


----------



## papirrin (Feb 2, 2015)

> ¿Necesito modificar algo del circuito?


nada mas quitas el transformador y el puente de diodos... en donde dice *IN* en el LM317 pones el positivo de tu fuente de laptop (19.5V)

el transformador se usa para adaptar la corriente de casa de 110/220AC a unos 18V*AC*, el puente sirve para pasar ese Voltaje AC a DC. y le entra DC al LM317, pero como tu adaptador de laptop ya tiene el DC, pues no se necesitan (trafo y puente)


----------



## clacer (Feb 2, 2015)

y los condesadores y demaces?


----------



## papirrin (Feb 2, 2015)

> y los condesadores y demaces?



pues el de 4700uF, no se necesita mucho, puede ser uno de 470uF, y los otros si estan bien asi, todos tienen que ser de mas de 20V.


----------



## clacer (Feb 2, 2015)

ASi como esta en la imágen?


----------



## papirrin (Feb 2, 2015)

si, asi mismo, nada mas te digo que ese capacitor de 4700uF no se necesita tan grande, si ya lo compraste no importa lo puedes poner. aahh y el potenciometro de 5K, es preferible un TRIMPOT.


----------



## clacer (Feb 2, 2015)

genial, comprare uno mas pequeño, que hice una cotizacion.

el potenciometro que me ofrecieron es : Potenciometro Carbon Para Panel y PCB, 5K (B) LINEAL, /- 20% TOL, 0.25W , Eje estriado (L) 9 x (D) 6 mm, Total desde base: (L) 15mm, Cuerpo (D) 16mm (AN) 9mm.
ENTREGA INMEDIATA

no tienen trimpot, me sirve ese?


----------



## papirrin (Feb 2, 2015)

> no tienen trimpot, me sirve ese?



pues de servir, podria servir...

la diferencia entre un trimpot y uno de una vuelta es que con el trimpot multivuelta se puede ajustar con mas precision, mientras que con el otro cualquier movimiento y se dispara el voltaje, obviamente cuesta mucho trabajo ajustarlo bien.


----------



## clacer (Feb 2, 2015)

llegan en 2 semanas los trimpot


----------



## papirrin (Feb 2, 2015)

si te los mando desde aca ¿no llegaran mas rapido? 

pues si quieres prueba con lo que tengas, ahi si no se..


----------



## clacer (Feb 2, 2015)

jajajajaaj claro, me sale mas facil comprar en aliexpress... pero bueno are pruebas con los que tienen, como dicen, es lo que hay y en 2 semanas podre hacer mi circuito regulador para mi panel. mejor me voy a vivir a mexico ejejejejejeje...
muchas gracias amigo por tu buena disposicion


----------



## papirrin (Feb 2, 2015)

nonono, dices que vives en viña del mar, mejor pagame los viaticos y yo te los llevo en persona y te ayudo a armarlo


----------



## clacer (Feb 2, 2015)

jjajajajaj claro  me sale mas a cuenta jajajajaajjaaj pero si andas por chile algun dia, no tendre problema con recibirte algunos dias en mi humilde morada


----------



## jreyes (Feb 2, 2015)

@clacer: puedes comprar en esta tienda que hace envíos porTur-Bus: http://www.kowka.cl/tienda/product.php?id_product=118



Saludos!


----------



## clacer (Feb 2, 2015)

jreyes dijo:


> @clacer: puedes comprar en esta tienda que hace envíos porTur-Bus: http://www.kowka.cl/tienda/product.php?id_product=118
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos!



Gracias jreyes, acabo de hacer un pedido 

hice la fuente de voltaje variable, subire fotos en un rato, me quedo filete  mi primer circuito que funciona al 100%  a la espera de los otros potenciometros y que quede mejor, lo que si, me da una corriente entre los 0 y 14,5 volt y el transformador es de 19v, por que puede ser eso?


----------



## jreyes (Feb 2, 2015)

¿Qué valores de resistencias usaste?



Saludos!


----------



## papirrin (Feb 2, 2015)

> me da una corriente entre los 0 y 14,5 volt



segun mis calculos, si pusiste una resistencia de 220R, el potenciometro es de 2K.... si sirve?, puedes medir si te da los 5K?


----------



## clacer (Feb 2, 2015)

Ahi estan las imágenes donde muestra el máximo de voltaje uno intermedio y el minimo. saludos amigo



papirrin dijo:


> segun mis calculos, si pusiste una resistencia de 220R, el potenciometro es de 2K.... si sirve?, puedes medir si te da los 5K?




El potenciometro es de 10k



jreyes dijo:


> ¿Qué valores de resistencias usaste?
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos!



Resistencia de 1/2W 5% 220ohm

potenciometro de 10K


----------



## papirrin (Feb 2, 2015)

hay algo raro, se supone que el voltaje minimo debe ser 1.25V


----------



## clacer (Feb 2, 2015)

:S y eso que significa


----------



## papirrin (Feb 2, 2015)

pues... que le des otra revizada, en la ficha tecnica dice que minimo son 1.25, y yo todos los que he armado si me dan eso mas o menos. XD



si te fijaste bien en la posicion de las patitas? la primera vista de frente es el ajuste, la de enmedio es la salida y la tercera es la de entrada.


----------



## clacer (Feb 2, 2015)

chuta creo que por ahi esta el problema, me levantare a re soldarla y lo probare





papirrin dijo:


> pues... que le des otra revizada, en la ficha tecnica dice que minimo son 1.25, y yo todos los que he armado si me dan eso mas o menos. XD
> 
> 
> 
> si te fijaste bien en la posicion de las patitas? la primera vista de frente es el ajuste, la de enmedio es la salida y la tercera es la de entrada.




pffff problema solucionado 1,3 y 18,5 v, estaba mal conectado el lm317  error de principiante, pero lo bueno que ya tengo mi fuente de energia variable  muchas gracias amigo mio se pasaron todos los que me apoyaron, ahora a la espera que lleguen los potenciometros para terminar el regulador de voltaje


----------



## papirrin (Feb 2, 2015)

nada mas como comentario, el LM317 solo aguanta 1.5A, aunque tu fuente sea de 4A, no vayas a querer demandarle los 4A .

para el circuito del 555 quizas solo se lleven unos 700mA aprox, asi que con esa fuente la hacemos


----------



## clacer (Feb 3, 2015)

amigo y ese circuito de voltaje variable, para que mas sirve? ejemplo para cargar baterias o pilas?


----------



## papirrin (Feb 3, 2015)

> para que mas sirve? ejemplo para cargar baterias o pilas?


pues basicamente te serviria para hacer proyectos, y si se pueden cargar baterias aunque no es lo ideal porque no tiene un limitador de corriente. con otro LM317 configurado como limitador de corriente si que quedaria, pero ese ya es otro tema.


----------



## jreyes (Feb 3, 2015)

@clacer: te dejo acá el circuito modificado para usar con relé:








La salida del voltaje de la batería en carga:








La puesta en marcha es simple: debes colocar un voltaje de 14.4V en el punto marcado como "batería", luego gira el potenciómetro (POT en el diagrama) hasta que la luz de estado cambie (puede estar una u otra encendida). El punto en que los indicadores cambian es el de 14.4V que se busca. 

Luego, para verificar el funcionamiento puedes reemplazar "la batería" por una  una resistencia  de 1k Ohms. En la entrada del regulador colocas la fuente del laptop (19V) enciendes el circuito, el voltaje en la resistencia debiese ser de 13.8V (voltaje de flotación). El LED indicador encendido debiese ser el de "cargado".









Ojalá te sirva.



Saludos!


----------



## clacer (Feb 3, 2015)

jreyes dijo:


> @clacer: te dejo acá el circuito modificado para usar con relé:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/P0nWWIw.png
> 
> ...




amigo, tienes los archivos de esas simulaciones? te lo agradeceria bastante si los compartieras


----------



## jreyes (Feb 3, 2015)

Adjunto el archivo. Necesitas LTspice para abrirlo.



Saludos!


----------



## papirrin (Feb 3, 2015)

jreyes:

como pregunta y comentario a la vez...

¿no seria mejor si se pone un diodo en la salida del LM317? o ¿no lo necesita?

y me marco error al cargarlo me dice que no tiene el potenciometro y el rele  sera viejo mi ltspice?


----------



## jreyes (Feb 3, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> jreyes:
> 
> como pregunta y comentario a la vez...
> 
> ...


1) El lm317 queda polarizadoen inversa cuando el voltaje pasa de 13.8 a 14.4V, no es lo suficiente como para romper la unión del transistor de paso.

2) Los módulos par ael potenciómetro y el relé deben bajarlos desde el grupo que está en yahoo: https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/LTspice/info

Deben registrarse y buscar los módulos.



Saludos!



Adjunto los archivos de relés y potenciómetro. 

Para agregarlos al simulador deben descomprimir el .zip y luego para:

Los archivos con extensión .sub:

Copiar los archivos .sub y luego navegar hasta la carpeta:






Los pegan ahí.


Para los archivos .asy hacen lo mismo, pero llevan los archivos .asy hasta la carpeta "sym":







Para el caso de que quieran hacer un circuito nuevo deben agregar las líneas de comando .include potentiometer.sub e .include relay.lib para potes y relés respectivamente.




Saludos!


----------



## clacer (Feb 3, 2015)

jreyes dijo:


> @clacer: te dejo acá el circuito modificado para usar con relé:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/P0nWWIw.png
> 
> ...




me sirve bastante, pero tengo algunas dudas, el regulador de carga es el lm317 o el lt 1086? lm7805 o lt1085-5? disculpa la ignorancia, pero en VCC que va conectado en el ne555? que significa ic=12.5 en los capacitores? el rele de cuantos amperes es? hasta cuantos watts soporta ese circuito? cuanto amperaje se le puede conectar? tiene algun metodo de seguridad ante cortocircuitos?

sorry las preguntas tontas, pero no tengo mucha experiencia en electronica, muchas gracias



consulta, el regulador lm7805, se puede reemplazar por el l7805cv? saludos


----------



## jreyes (Feb 3, 2015)

clacer dijo:


> me sirve bastante, pero tengo algunas dudas, el regulador de carga es el lm317 o el lt 1086? lm7805 o lt1085-5? disculpa la ignorancia, pero en VCC que va conectado en el ne555? que significa ic=12.5 en los capacitores? el rele de cuantos amperes es? hasta cuantos watts soporta ese circuito? cuanto amperaje se le puede conectar? tiene algun metodo de seguridad ante cortocircuitos?
> 
> sorry las preguntas tontas, pero no tengo mucha experiencia en electronica, muchas gracias
> 
> ...



Buenas !

No hay preguntas tontas 

Sobre los integrados: Los que se usan en la simulación son equivalentes a los que están con letra azul. Hay modelospara el 7805 y el 317, pero a veces no andan bien, así que los reemplazo por los equivalentes de linear technologies..

El ic=12.5 en los capacitores es un indicador que le dice al simulador que ese capacitor tiene un voltaje inicial indicado por el ic (initial charge), en este caso 12.5V.

VCC es un nodo. En el circuito significa que todos las líneas marcadas como VCC son un mismo punto, es útil para no andar tirando líneas por todas partes y enredar el esquema. Si hay dos o más líneas con el mismo nombre (ctrl, por ejemplo) significa que son del mismo nodo.

El relé del modelo no recuerdo sus datos, pero como está gobernado por un transistor no hay mucho de qué preocuparse; sólo debes tener en cuenta que el relé soporte 10A y que la resistencia de la bobina sea al menos de unos 100 Ohms.


El amperaje que se le puede conectar depende en parte del relé y en parte de la batería. Por ellado del relé está la máxima corriente que entregue el panel (en tu caso son como 6A para un panel de unos 80W) y por el lado de la batería se limita la corriente en modo de flotación, supongo que esa corriente es baja y que el lm317 debiese proporcionarla sin problemas.

Los watts que se le pueden conectar dependen del mismo punto de arriba.

El circuito nocuenta con protección contra cortocircuitos, se puede implementar uno desde un fusible o algo más elaborado (que no era el fin del diagrama que subí).

El circuito tampoco cuenta con un sistema de desconexión de la batería para cuando el voltaje baje hasta los 10.5V, no es complicado de implementar en todo caso; pero hay que considerarlo..

El 7805CV debiese servir si es capaz de entregar 100mA.



Saludos!


----------



## clacer (Feb 3, 2015)

jreyes dijo:


> Buenas !
> 
> No hay preguntas tontas
> 
> Sobre los integrados: Los que se usan en la simulación son equivalentes a los que están con letra azul. Hay modelospara el 7805 y el 317, pero a veces no andan bien, así que los reemplazo por los equivalentes de linear technologies..


 
entonces sobre los integrados, cuales recomiendas? sobre el 555 van conectadas las dos patas que dicen vcc? tengo reles de auto de 40a me sirven? con esos reles hasta cuantos watts de paneles soportan?

yo tengo toda la disposicion de armar circuitos y hacer algo bien elaborado y compartirlo, @papirrin me ha ayudado mucho y sabe mucho, que tal si entre los 3 realizamos un proyecto bien elaborado para un cargador de baterias con paneles solares? para mi suena a arto y me emociona porque no cacho mucho de electronica, pero quedo a la espera de sus respuestas.

saludos


----------



## jreyes (Feb 4, 2015)

Los integrados son los queaparecen conleta azul: lm317 y el lm7805. El relé de auto debería servirte, pero debes medir la resistencia de la bobina con un téster. 

Sobre realizar un proyecto de cargadores: no tengo problemas en colaborar.


Saludos.


----------



## clacer (Feb 4, 2015)

genial, a mi me llegan hoy los potenciometros de 10k, sobre medir la resistencia, lo puedo medir sin conectarlo? revisare hoy llegando a mi hogar


----------



## clacer (Feb 4, 2015)

jreyes dijo:


> Los integrados son los queaparecen conleta azul: lm317 y el lm7805. El relé de auto debería servirte, pero debes medir la resistencia de la bobina con un téster.
> 
> Sobre realizar un proyecto de cargadores: no tengo problemas en colaborar.
> 
> ...



Estimado encontré todo menos el mbr20100ct ¿hay alguno que sirva de reemplazo?, además adjunto cotización para que le eches un ojo, 

gracias


----------



## papirrin (Feb 4, 2015)

Busca un diodo schottky de 20A de mas de 80V, cuando tengas dudas de componentes busca la ficha tecnica y busca un reemplazo.

http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/MBR20100CT-D.PDF

https://www.google.com.mx/webhp?sou...n=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=schottky diode 20a 100v

si no hay schottky es muy probable que funcione uno normal de 20A a mas de 80v


----------



## jreyes (Feb 4, 2015)

clacer dijo:


> Estimado encontré todo menos el mbr20100ct ¿hay alguno que sirva de reemplazo?, además adjunto cotización para que le eches un ojo,
> 
> gracias


Te sirve cualquier diodo de 10A, se recomienda el schottky porque geera menos pérdidas.

Busca donde cotizaste algún puente de diodos de potencia (cápsula metálica) del tipo kbpcxx.



Saludos.

La bobina del relé la mides fuera del circuito (la resistencia de la bobina).



Saludos.


----------



## clacer (Feb 4, 2015)

Solo tienen diodos de hasta 6 amperes, me servirá?


----------



## papirrin (Feb 4, 2015)

puedes poner 2 o 3 en paralelo.
no es lo ideal pero te sirve en lo que consigues el apropiado.


----------



## clacer (Feb 5, 2015)

Anoche arme nuevamente con los nuevos potenciometros el diagrama del 555 que vimos a un principio, y no hay caso, no me funciona, si que yo creo descartado, ahora a darle con el nuevo






jreyes dijo:


> Busca donde cotizaste algún puente de diodos de potencia (cápsula metálica) del tipo kbpcxx.



Encontre el kbpc602 que es de 6a y 200v, me sirve?


----------



## jreyes (Feb 5, 2015)

clacer dijo:


> Anoche arme nuevamente con los nuevos potenciometros el diagrama del 555 que vimos a un principio, y no hay caso, no me funciona, si que yo creo descartado, ahora a darle con el nuevo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Te sirvc, conéctalo de la siguiente manera para que quede como diodo doble:











Saludos!


----------



## papirrin (Feb 5, 2015)

Oigan, alguien puso en otro tema un regulador de carga y me puse a investigar... encontre este:






_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLM-483321086-controlador-regulador-carga-10amp-panel-solar-1224v-bateria-_JM_

ya es hasta con carga PWM...y cuesta 19USD , ¿no seria mejor comprarlo hecho? quizas hay mas baratos...


----------



## clacer (Feb 5, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> Oigan, alguien puso en otro tema un regulador de carga y me puse a investigar... encontre este:
> 
> http://mlm-s2-p.mlstatic.com/contro...24v-bateria-14146-MLM20083651518_042014-F.jpg
> 
> ...



Es mas facil pero es un desafio, no quiero rendirme


----------



## papirrin (Feb 5, 2015)

Ok, por ese lado estoy deacuerdo... 

te pongo el link que acaban de abrir por si te interesa seguirlo...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/duda-regulador-voltaje-panel-solar-127980/#post997300

a veces dicen cosas interesantes.


----------



## clacer (Feb 5, 2015)

papirrin dijo:


> Ok, por ese lado estoy deacuerdo...
> 
> te pongo el link que acaban de abrir por si te interesa seguirlo...
> 
> ...



muchas gracias, lo estare mirando  





jreyes dijo:


> @clacer: te dejo acá el circuito modificado para usar con relé:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/P0nWWIw.png
> 
> ...



Estimado, que sistema de seguridad sería bueno implementarle a este circuito? una opcion esta un fusible a la entrada del panel a la placa, pero que mas opciones tengo?  saludos


----------



## jreyes (Feb 5, 2015)

Se  necesita una protección contra sobredescarga que interrumpa la corriente hacia la carga cuando la batería llegue a los 10.5V y lo reactive cuando el voltaje llegue, por ejemplo, a los 11V.

Se puede hacer algo con un 555 + relé.




Saludos!


----------



## clacer (Feb 5, 2015)

Tu diagrama ya cuenta con un 555 y un rele, que mas se puede agregar?


----------



## clacer (Feb 6, 2015)

Amigo, el diagrama sale un símbolo de condensador donde dice batería y sale el símbolo 1k ic=12,5. que tipo de condensador es? de cuantos f es?  gracias


----------



## clacer (Feb 6, 2015)

no me funcionaaa!!!! no se porque no me funciona, hice todo paso a paso y como salia en el diagrama y no me fuciona!!! lo unico que no tengo claro, el ctrl se conecta con el ctrl cierto?

y todos los vcc van juntos cierto?


----------



## jreyes (Feb 6, 2015)

clacer dijo:


> no me funcionaaa!!!! no se porque no me funciona, hice todo paso a paso y como salia en el diagrama y no me fuciona!!! lo unico que no tengo claro, el ctrl se conecta con el ctrl cierto?
> 
> y todos los vcc van juntos cierto?


1) Sí.
2) Sí.




Saludos.


----------



## clacer (Feb 6, 2015)

hice paso a paso todo y no me funciona :/


----------



## jreyes (Feb 6, 2015)

Acá detecté que el circuito que subí tiene un problema, puede solucionarse. Mañana subo la modificación.

@clacer: no sé cómo realizas la prueba así que no puedo saber el motivo de por qué no te funciona.



Saludos.


----------



## clacer (Feb 7, 2015)

jreyes dijo:


> Acá detecté que el circuito que subí tiene un problema, puede solucionarse. Mañana subo la modificación.
> 
> @clacer: no sé cómo realizas la prueba así que no puedo saber el motivo de por qué no te funciona.
> 
> ...



realice la prueba con 15 volt y por ninguna parte del circuito me entregaba energia, el relay que ocupo es un sdpa y el puente de diodos lo conecte coml tu digiste la entrada al positivo el negativo a la tierra y los otros dos juntos, que mas puede ser? Lo demás siesta todo como tiene que ser. Subiré fotos en un rato


----------



## clacer (Feb 7, 2015)

Ahí va una foto de lo que arme :S

Ahí una foto desde frente


----------



## clacer (Feb 9, 2015)

jreyes dijo:


> Acá detecté que el circuito que subí tiene un problema, puede solucionarse. Mañana subo la modificación.
> 
> @clacer: no sé cómo realizas la prueba así que no puedo saber el motivo de por qué no te funciona.
> 
> ...



Estimado, alguna novedad? gracias


----------



## jreyes (Feb 9, 2015)

clacer dijo:


> Estimado, alguna novedad? gracias


Sí, pronto la subo.


Saludos.


----------



## jreyes (Feb 10, 2015)

Acá dejo un mono con el circuito final.








Tiene tres segmentos: A, B y C cada uno se explica a continuación.


A: Está encargado de abrir y cerrar el relé para proteger la batería contra sobrecargas. Desconecta el panel cuado el voltaje de la batería llega a 14.4V y lo reconecta cuando el voltaje baja a 13.7V.

B: Está encargado de suministrar el voltaje de "flotación" de la batería para cuando ésta esté cargada, además suministra corriente cuando la corriente demandada es menor a la que puede entregar el panel. Si la corriente demandada supera a la corriente que es capaz de proveer el panel entra a descargarse la batería. Cuando la descarga cesa y, habiendo corriente disponible en el panel, comienza la recarga de la batería controlado desde A.

C: Está encargado de proteger la batería contra descargas. Cuando el voltaje de la batería llega a los 10.8V el circuito desconecta la batería de la carga; la reconexión se hará cuando el voltaje de la batería llegue a los 11V.


Puesta a punto:

A: se deja un voltaje de 14.4V y se ajusta la apertura del relé (U3) a través de POT_2, luego se deja el voltaje en 13.7V y se ajusta el cierre del relé (U3) a través de POT_1.

B) No se ajusta, sólo se comprueba que el voltaje sea cercano a 13.8V (y superior al voltaje de cierre del relé U3).

C) No se ajusta, sólo se debe comprobar que el relé U5 se abra cuando en voltaje de prueba llegué (bajando) hasta los  10.8V y se cierre cuando el voltaje llegue (subiendo) a los 11V aproximadamente.


Imagen con formas de voltaje de salida y corriente de carga:







Saludos.


----------



## clacer (Feb 10, 2015)

estimado, agradezco mucho su tiempo y dedicación, es increible  

consulta, que tipo de relay se necesita para ese circuito, yo uso un sdpt de 50a, me sirve, como deberia conectarlo si me sirviese? tengo potenciometros de 10k, me sirven? me guio por los valores en azul cierto? gracias



la resistencia que diga 72k es que son de 72 kohm?


----------



## jreyes (Feb 10, 2015)

clacer dijo:


> estimado, agradezco mucho su tiempo y dedicación, es increible
> 
> consulta, que tipo de relay se necesita para ese circuito, yo uso un sdpt de 50a, me sirve, como deberia conectarlo si me sirviese? tengo potenciometros de 10k, me sirven? me guio por los valores en azul cierto? gracias
> 
> ...



Viejo, si vas a hacer varias preguntas por favor enuméralas para que sea más fácil responder.

1) te sirve
2)En el esquema que adjunto debiese servir como guía en la conexión.
3) Te sirven, cambia las resistencias asociadas con los valores que están en azul.










Saludos.


----------



## clacer (Feb 11, 2015)

En el esquema sale como conectar un rele nc o no, pero el sdpt tiene 5 entradas, entonces segun la foto seria: 

- c=entrada
- a=normalmente abierto
- b=normalmente cerrado


de cuanto amperaje recomiendas que sean, porque quiero comprar relay para placas, saludos



esos numero alrrededor de las entradas del relay, que significan? saludos

ahhhhh ya entendi, son las entradas del relay, no he dicho nada, disculpa 



consulta, en santiago, que tienda me puedes recomendar para comprar todos los artículos necesarios para armar este circuito?

gracias


----------



## jreyes (Feb 11, 2015)

Puedes comprar en:

www.casaroyal.cl
www.victronics.cl

Los relés los puedes comprar en cualquier tienda de repuestos automotores.




Saludos!


----------



## clacer (Feb 11, 2015)

Si utilizo componentes SMD, serian de los mismos valores cierto?


----------



## clacer (Feb 11, 2015)

Con ese circuito, un panel de hasta cuantos watts puedo instalar? una batería de hasta cuantos amperes puedo cargar? si es posible favor decir como haces los cálculos para entender mejor y aprender.


gracias.


----------



## jreyes (Feb 11, 2015)

Por favor enumera las preguntas.

1) 90W
2) Mínimo de 100Ah; máximo, el que quieras. La corriente de salida está limitada por el relé que uses.

Para hacer los cálculos debes averiguar cómo funciona el integrado NE555 y en menor medida el regulador LM317 y el booster de corriente que acá aparece. Esa parte te toca a ti.




Saludos.


----------



## clacer (Feb 12, 2015)

Estimado, leeré un poco de literatura electrónica para instruirme en el tema, pero dos consultas mas:

a) se le pueden instalar los led de cargando y cargado a ese circuito?
b) que tendría que modificar para instalar una bateria mas pequeña?
c) si tengo dos paneles de 80w, que son los que tengo, tendría que conectar un regulador a cada panel y de ahí los cables que salgan conectarlos en paralelo a la batería? 


muchas gracias


----------



## jreyes (Feb 12, 2015)

clacer dijo:


> Estimado, leeré un poco de literatura electrónica para instruirme en el tema, pero dos consultas mas:
> 
> a) se le pueden instalar los led de cargando y cargado a ese circuito?
> b) que tendría que modificar para instalar una bateria mas pequeña?
> ...


a) Así como está el circuito ahora, no.
b) Hay que hacer un control de corriente para que corte cuando la corriente de carga llegue al 5% y de ahí pasar a flotación. Con una batería de 100Ah ese 5% es casi la corriente nominal del panel.
c) Sí.




Saludos.


----------



## clacer (Feb 13, 2015)

Estimado, tube que mandar a pedir algunas cosas en aliexpress, por lo que me voy a demorar un poco en hacer el proyecto, apenas me lleguen te aviso.

muchisismas gracias por todo amigo mio


----------



## clacer (Mar 20, 2015)

Amigo despues de tanto tiempo, tengo todo lo necesario, pero me salto una duda, las resistencias dicen por ejemple 51k, pero solo habian de 50 y 60k, que hago?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 20, 2015)

Si es un divisor pone en serie una de 18k + una de 33K y tenes justo 51K


----------



## clacer (Mar 20, 2015)

osea    > +resistencia1-+resistencia2-  > no se si se entiende el monito, gracias


----------



## jreyes (Mar 20, 2015)

clacer dijo:


> Amigo despues de tanto tiempo, tengo todo lo necesario, pero me salto una duda, las resistencias dicen por ejemple 51k, pero solo habian de 50 y 60k, que hago?


Todas  las resistencias que aparecen en los diagramas que he posteado son de valor estándar. En todas las tiendas electrónicas debieran estar; si no es así, es porque sencillamente no tienen stock.





Saludos.


----------

